# Guardians of the galaxy 2 (probable spoilers)



## Garren Jacobsen (May 7, 2017)

Loved it. Seriously, I think it's as good or better than the first.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 7, 2017)

Going to see it later today!


----------



## Tom (May 7, 2017)

Saw it Friday night with friends for my birthday! Definitely better than the first--the writing was tighter all-around, but especially in the humor and character arcs. I loved the color editing and the visuals (don't get me started on the sets....oh man....).


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 7, 2017)

Tom said:


> Saw it Friday night with friends for my birthday! Definitely better than the first--the writing was tighter all-around, but especially in the humor and character arcs. I loved the color editing and the visuals (don't get me started on the sets....oh man....).



And more impressive, the characters each got an emotional learning experience that was meaningful. 

Also let's bed the groot post credit scene. And angry baby groot was so accurate about two year olds and how they act. Just perfect. 
.


----------



## Gryphos (May 7, 2017)

I loved it, especially because it focused in on the characters more – a wise decision leading into Infinity War, which is when they'll next show up.

The set-pieces were visually stunning, the banter was consistently funny, the chemistry between the characters was all great. I even think the villain Ego was quite compelling, especially when you consider the philosophical ideas in play surrounding him. It's significant that his name itself is 'Ego', ie. the concept of the Self; so his entire goal was to subsume the entirety of the other into the self and make the whole universe 'Him', like various conceptions of God (with a capital G, as opposed to small g god he refers to himself as, having yet to fulfil his goal). One might say that his mission to subsume the other into the self is the primal imperative of every living organism. Star Lord's rejection of this is, in a way, an embrace of multiplicity, as shown by when Ego says that he'll be 'just like everyone else' and he responds 'what's wrong with that?' Instead of being part of Everything, he'd rather be one of many things. Interesting stuff.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 7, 2017)

Saw it just earlier. AAAAAAHHH IM CRYING (I actually did cry) tbh this one is my favorite Marvel movie and that's saying a lot. 

Love! Relationships! Killing! Lasers! Space pirates! My favorite things! 

I found Ego to be fascinating. I have a huge weakness for immortal characters motivated by a search for meaning and escape from loneliness. He was a totally compelling antagonist. Yondu, I didn't expect to like him, but I did by the end. *sniff* 

The way the characters were developed, their relationships...ahh. I felt a lot of things. The Guardians of the Galaxy are just this big weird family that yells at each other all the time and I love them. I'm super impressed with the way such a large number of characters were developed so well. 

DRAX. Aaaahhh Drax, he was perfect and hilarious. He's my favorite. 

"I'M MARY POPPINS, Y'ALL!"

*sobbing*


----------



## Aryth (May 9, 2017)

My husband and I loved it as well! I've been listening to the soundtrack.  
I liked the family relationships theme and the graphics were beautiful! It had so many vibrant colors! 
The scenes where I felt like I was flying or moving around with the characters were really fun too! I'm glad I saw it in the theater for the full effect.


----------



## Penpilot (May 9, 2017)

Laughed, cried, and just plain enjoyed it a lot. When is VOL. 3 coming out?


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 9, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> "I'M MARY POPPINS, Y'ALL!"
> 
> *sobbing*


----------

